# Hoods for 2300?



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got a 2300 equipped bike for occassional use.
I'm planning a few upgrades and cosmetic enhancements and was wondering if Hudz or some other company makes hoods for 2300 so I can shift out the boreing black for something a little more pleasing to the eye.
Any leads would be welcome, thanks.


----------

